# strava-blocking followers



## Broughtonblue (29 Jul 2013)

Is it possible to block people who follow you? A couple of people have started following me but for reasons i have i would prefer to stay private from them.
Also is there a way to stop people following you unless you accept a request from them, somewhere in the settings possibly


----------



## hopless500 (29 Jul 2013)

Can't say I've seen an option for that...


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2013)

Broughtonblue said:


> Is it possible to block people who follow you? A couple of people have started following me but for reasons i have i would prefer to stay private from them.
> Also is there a way to stop people following you unless you accept a request from them, somewhere in the settings possibly


 

Couple of lads at work dumped Strava for this reason and now use Map my ride.


----------



## Steve Saunders (29 Jul 2013)

If you go into the settings, choose "privacy" and then look for "Enhanced Privacy Mode". If you turn this on it will anonymize your name e.g. First name + initial of surname, it will only allow people you approve to follow you, and only approved followers can see and download your activities. This is probably what you're looking for by the sounds of it.


----------



## Steve Saunders (29 Jul 2013)

For more info see this link:
https://strava.zendesk.com/entries/20944416-privacy-settings


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jul 2013)

You can set it so that you have to accept anyone who wants to follow you before they can see your details, can't find it now!


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2013)

One of the lads mentioned that Strava were logging him off half a mile from home as someone tracked him.


----------



## 4F (29 Jul 2013)

Here you go, https://strava.zendesk.com/entries/20944416-Updated-Privacy-Settings


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2013)

4F said:


> Here you go, https://strava.zendesk.com/entries/20944416-Updated-Privacy-Settings


 

I will pass it on thanks.

On another matter i love your picture.


----------



## Broughtonblue (29 Jul 2013)

Many thanks. I will have a play tomorrow


----------



## Broughtonblue (30 Jul 2013)

4F said:


> Here you go, https://strava.zendesk.com/entries/20944416-Updated-Privacy-Settings


sorry if im a bit thick, but I cant find the 'enhanced privacy mode' anywhere, any pointers?


----------



## Milzy (30 Jul 2013)

Why are they following you, to make sure they're are doing more miles than you???


----------



## DazC (30 Jul 2013)

Broughtonblue said:


> sorry if im a bit thick, but I cant find the 'enhanced privacy mode' anywhere, any pointers?


 
https://app.strava.com/settings/privacy

First option is enhanced privacy mode


----------



## cervelo chic (31 Jul 2013)

if you want to actually block specific people point your mouse to the right of their 'Follow' button - you should see a grey cassette shaped button, click this and it gives an option to block that person


----------

